

Show HN: estereobit - Music video jukebox - ulisesrmzroche
http://estereobit.tv
Hey HN,<p>I made a music video jukebox with Ember, Node, Bootstrap 3, Mongo, and Express. It&#x27;s the first major draft, I&#x27;d appreciate any&#x2F;all critiques. 
Thanks!
======
ulisesrmzroche
Hey HN, I made a music video jukebox with Ember, Mongo, Express, Node and
Bootstrap. It's the first major draft and I'd appreciate your critiques.

Thanks!

